# Interest group forums > Pest Control Industry Forum >  PESTBIZ 2010 - GREENER, SAFER PEST CONTROL

## Affinity

The South African Pest Control Association (SAPCA) will be flying the green flag during this yearâs PestBiz Convention to be held in Bloemfontein on 18 and 19 August. This is in line with the industryâs policy to provide quality pest management together with its responsibility to improve the environment and ensure a healthier population.   

âPesticides that should no longer be usedâ is the title of well-known local expert, Dr Gerrit Verdoornâs lecture. Other keynote speakers include Sharon Hughes, who will be discussing rodent management and Rob Fryatt, who will take a look at green initiatives and their impact on the environment. 

Guest speaker Bob Rosenburg of the National Pest Management Association of America will introduce his South African audience to the Global Green programme. SAPCA was recently affiliated to this American association.   

Representatives from the department of agriculture and the food safety and environmental industry will also be attending. 

Pathogen and Environmental Solutions and Coopers Environmental Science will add to the attraction of the event with prizes for lucky participants. These include a 3 night cruise for two to Portuguese Island and a motorised sprayer worth R15 000. 

Bookings for Pestbiz 2010 can be made by phoning the South African Pest Control Association on 086 111 4556 or by visiting their website:  www.sapca.org.za.

----------


## Prime123

This looks promising!

----------


## Dave A

I simply *have* to congratulate the organisers of PestBiz 2010 for putting together such a great convention.

The spirit and sense of comraderie was amazing.
The food was terrific.
The exhibition was great with all sorts of new stuff on show.
The presentations were first class and covered a diverse range of topics.
The evening functions were fantastic.
The hotel staff were attentive.

The only negative I can think of was the lack of internet connectivity. Shame, the international delegates were really shocked by that one (welcome to Africa, me mateys  :Big Grin:  ) The only way I see you topping this next year is if you can arrange for good internet connectivity, but no cellphone signal  :Devil2: 

OK, seriously - I think once everyone got used to the idea of no emails and internet things for a few days, it actually wasn't that big a deal in the end.

For anyone from the pest management industry who didn't go this year - just go  :Slap: 
You missed out on a really great event.

----------

